# New boat



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

So I am fixing to buy a new boat. I have been trying to decide whether to by fiberglass or aluminum. 

I think I have decided to go with an aluminum boat. Specially the Xpress H20B. 

I travel up river in the shallows quite a bit. I know a 20' boat is rough for this but I want a better ride for the wife when we head out the pass. But primarily wil be fishing the intercostal. 

Just looking for some experienced thoughts. Dropping 26 to 30 k, I want to get it right the first time!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know a whole lot about aluminum boats, but I would guess they would get hot enough to cook an egg on in the summer sun?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Floor is insulated and has a spray liner that is tanish in color. The floor does get a little warm, however isn't smoking hot like I have experienced in other aluminum boats.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hit up Splittine.
He did all the research before he bought his, and check with "Nightshift" also. He has a nice aluminum set up.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I will call chase but I know think he bought an xpress also.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't trust the rivets or the welds on an aluminum boat if I were to go out in the pass. It might hold up for a little while but a constant pounding is brutal. If I was strictly river fishing I would own an aluminum boat in a heart beat. Bays and gulf is fiberglass for me!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

There is NO doubt that the aluminum boat will hold up in the open ocean. Crew boats are aluminum and they get pounded as much as anything. Most of the charter boats in Alaska are aluminum and have been forever. They see conditions that make ours look like a day in the park. Friend of mine has one and he loves it. The old Cat dealer here used to have a Halter Marine aluminum sportfishing boat named the Catcando (not sure about the spelling). I think it was a 47 or 48 and it ran like a scalded dog. 

Here is the thing though. If you troll the vibration (sound) could be a problem. It is generally acknowledged that wood boats raise fish better than fiberglass and fiberglass better than aluminum. Fiberglass and composite boats have closed the gap with wood but aluminum still remains dead last in the fish raising category.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

acoustifunk said:


> I wouldn't trust the rivets or the welds on an aluminum boat if I were to go out in the pass. It might hold up for a little while but a constant pounding is brutal. If I was strictly river fishing I would own an aluminum boat in a heart beat. Bays and gulf is fiberglass for me!


Express boats are all welded, no rivets.



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/seaark-1872-cc-2007-total-refit-rebuild-2013-a-293257/

This rig is better than new IMO! Id save that $10000 and still have a better than new rig. Its not 20' but close. Them Sea Ark's are bad azz ! And the motor is under warranty till 2018 !



Express makes a fine rig, but Ive found them to be a little "tippy" in the smaller versions due to the slight v hull they have, with a 20'er it may not be an issue.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

A buddy of mine had an 18' express cc that we fished for years. We fished from up river all the way to 8-9 miles offshore. Several times we had it had out/got caught out in stuff we really shouldn't have been in and that boat held up great. I wouldn't hesitate to take an express out near the pass, they're very well made boats.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

By all means get the boat that satisfies you. I personally don't trust small craft aluminum boats in open water. Just my $.02


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a Lowe 1648 that's riveted and have been pounded in west bay (st. Andrews bay) hard for miles over the last 6 years. I wouldn't even hesitate going in the gulf on a 20ft welded.


----------

